

FPV to space and back - donohoe
http://rcexplorer.se/projects/2013/03/fpv-to-space-and-back/

======
cowkingdeluxe
There are a few things required if you're going to do this in the USA:

* Ham radio Technician License, amateur radio

* Follow the federal regulations, particularly the strength section: [http://www.ecfr.gov/cgi-bin/retrieveECFR?gp=&SID=1b032e7...](http://www.ecfr.gov/cgi-bin/retrieveECFR?gp=&SID=1b032e734f390e3b6fd3bf4959adb63c&n=47y1.0.1.1.16.3&r=SUBPART&ty=HTML#47:1.0.1.1.16.3.234.7)

* FAA guidance recommends to be below 400 feet when within 3 miles of an airport in addition to avoiding restricted airspaces.

* Certain restrictions may apply dependent on aircraft/balloon weight, see <http://www.eoss.org/pubs/faqloon.htm>

* It's always advisable to notify the FAA of your intentions in advance of your flight

~~~
nossralf
I looked into doing something like this a couple of years ago, the regulations
in Sweden are quite strict.

First you need to send an application [1] to the Swedish transport agency
(Transportstyrelsen) and have it approved at least 30 days before the release
of the balloon (the application alone will set you back about $200 US).

There are a bunch of regulations for the aircraft as well [2], radar
visibility related for example. And for the time of the release; at most
2/8ths of the sky can be covered by clouds, visibility must be at least 8km.
It's illegal if these conditions aren't met.

If you have a camera on board, you will have to get all footage vetted by the
military to make sure you haven't photographed any secret installations or
similar. As best I could find out, you send them the complete raw footage of
everything and they give you back whatever's cleared by them. (I didn't ask
official questions regarding this, so it may be I misinterpreted the
information I did find.)

[1] [http://www.transportstyrelsen.se/sv/Luftfart/Flygplatser-
och...](http://www.transportstyrelsen.se/sv/Luftfart/Flygplatser-och-
flygtrafiktjanst/Flygtrafiktjanst/Ballonger/) [2]
[http://www.transportstyrelsen.se/Global/Luftfart/Flygtrafik/...](http://www.transportstyrelsen.se/Global/Luftfart/Flygtrafik/Ballonger_PM.pdf)

------
opminion
FPV = control the remote controlled airplane by seeing through its camera in a
"first person view".

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_Person_View>

------
spiritplumber
That is very cool. Real life KSP!

